# Eye candy



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure where to post this since it covers all kinds of tanks but enjoy. Must be nice !!

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, ADG sets up and maintains planted aquariums in the (I believe) the Houston area?

Somewhere around there. But they do a really nice job, and use top notch equipment.

It would be fun to do that, but where I live, not much demand for it lol


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Those tanks were beautiful..


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow, some of the most beautiful tank i have ever seen.
if only i was rich







......


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would just like to add, that if you look at a lot of those tanks, they are very easy to care for plants and anyone on this site is capable of setting up quite a few of those tanks... several are anubias and swords and other very easy to care for, medium to low light plants.

They do offer an amazing service, they are also in an area that has a very good economy.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What a great job to have.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

what kind of rocks are in the first pic of freshwater?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

bump


----------

